# WTF Cannondale



## atimido (Jun 17, 2009)

:mad2: Just venting...

I put a 2010 50cm Caad 9 4 on order through my LBS from Cannondale. I wanted the compact, but Cannondale said they could not get it to the LBS until November. I settled for the standard and have been waiting 7 days. Today my LBS called and said Cannondale has one 50cm, but they don't know where it is and it could take a day or two to find it - and then another week to ship it. 14 days without a bike... this is crazy. Plus, if they can't find the 50cm then I will have to wait until December for another shipment. This seems pretty poor for a company who is strongly considering moving their manufacturing overseas, and I am ready to move on. Anyone have any suggestions for a comparable bike? :mad2:


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

My understanding is that Cannondale greatly overestimates the delivery dates so there are no surprises. My new bike was supposed to take 3 weeks to get to the LBS and it showed up in a week.


----------



## atimido (Jun 17, 2009)

I understand what you are saying, but if they can't find the 50cm standard now, I don't want to sit here for a month and a half waiting for the 50cm compact and then the same thing happens again. In my opinion there should be accountability for all frames that are manufactured. What is sold, what is not, where extra frames are etc... To me it sounds like someone should lose their job, because they are about to lose a sale.


----------



## djg714 (Oct 24, 2005)

That's why I have 5 bikes......


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Well, should we complain about 2010 bikes not being ready now? We're still in 2009...


----------



## 5500OCLV (Jul 11, 2009)

The fact is that you were promised a bike through your local LBS, and it fell through. IMO it's bullshit, and anyone who says otherwise is a moron. If Cannondale says their 2010 bikes are up and ready for sale, then they should follow through and not promise a LBS that they can get a customer a bike and then renig on it. You waited a week, I say Cannondale owes you an apology. They should have told you the day you tried to order it that their inventory was jacked. Check eBay, there might be something you like on there.


----------



## garbec (Mar 3, 2006)

Supply and demand... Tha Caad 9-4 is in hot demand right now, it's a great bike at a great price point. It's my understanding that part of the problem with getting the 4's to the dealers right now is the part spec.. Cannondale has plenty of frames ready to go, they are coming up short on Sram build kits. With the present economic environment, all the companies involved are keeping their production runs tight...


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I can get you one in BBQ.


----------



## John A (Sep 7, 2009)

Most reputable shops should provide yo with a comparable loaner bike till yours arrives. I got my caad 9-4 a couple weeks ago and Its defanatly worth the weight. Stiff, light, stealth, and great groupo for the price.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

There has to be the token nitwit that thinks the customer is always right........ do me a favor, shop on ebay and take it to your LBS and complain about the shifting and ask for a free tune up..... I mean you probably buy tubes and gu there right?

To the OP, they should be a ble to ship is assuming they have it shipable. I have _never_ been on the phone with the girls inside at Cannondale and had them lie to me about ship dates. In fact, as already mentioned, they typically shoot long and underpromise and overdeliver. You'll be able to get a standard sooner and ask your LBS to swap the cranks out for you from another size or straight swap. I've done this a few times this season already just to get the bike sold and didn't charge for labor or parts. I have a few sets of SLK and Force standards now...... :lol: Additionally, you might want to make sure your LBS booked the bike with an order code of "x" with them which is a sold bike. Those take priority in the shipping que.

Call Cannondale yourself and ask 1-800-bike-usa your part number is 0RA94C50/BBQ for the compact and 0RA94D50/BBQ for the standard.

Starnut


----------



## shortyt (Mar 22, 2009)

Bravo Starnut!


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

STARNUT said:


> There has to be the token nitwit that thinks the customer is always right........


I don't know if I'd say "the customer is always right" but in this case, the customer certainly hasn't done anything wrong. 

To the O.P. if you think the bike is worth the potential wait, then be patient.

If it's not worth the wait or if you genuinely feel either the LBS or the manufacturer is jerking your chain, cancel your order and take your business elsewhere.

Seems pretty straight-forward to me.


----------



## ClaytonT (Aug 23, 2009)

The 9-5 is having issues as well. 

Mine won't arrive until Oct 11.


My lbs dicked me around much more than yours. I've been told it will arrive in about a week, for the past 4+ weeks. Finally on Wednesday when I called I was a little pissed when they said it would be about a week. I was a little irate on the phone and had them contact cannondale for a hard date. 

I'm stuck with a beater bike for now. What really sucks is that I'm in the PNW and now only have crappy weather to bike in.


----------



## juniorvarsity (Apr 14, 2008)

I hate to say it but something sounds fishy. First off, there is no way Cannondale doesn't know where a bike is and it might take a day or two to find it. Secondly, if it is ordered as a sold unit, as Starnut says X, before 2:00est then it leaves that day. Period, end of story. Just out of curiosity, I had someone (starnut) check availability of the CAAD 9 4 in a double 50cm and there was 1 BBQ and 3 Red instock. This was earlier today and there is a chance they could have sold them (we are talking about 4 bikes for the country). But those bikes were there in the past 24hrs.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

yeah, the weather this week hasn't been great around seattle...


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Since Cannondale is no longer Cannondale, and operations are moving around at the moment, it's a total cluster-f##k there at the moment. We waited for a month for a rep to contact us about setting up a new account. Give them time to settle in with the new management and the complete "move" (allegedly, all management for all of the brands is moving into Cannondale HQ - Schwinn, GT, Mongoose, and Cannondale under one roof)

Don't blame the LBS....they are probably being told one week each time they call as well.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

you're a twit and you're incorrect. Owning a bike shop doesn't mean you "know" what's going on.

The fact is, nothing has changed at Cannondale................ There are 2 _very_ well informed people in this thread that "know" more than you do and you simple say it as if it were fact.

Have you been texting with Mike Sinyard?

Starnut


----------



## w0ahitsm3 (Oct 1, 2009)

I actually just ordered a CAAD9 4 in BBQ about 2 weeks ago. My LBS actually straight up told me the computers were saying the first week of November for it to come in. They told me the CAAD9 5 wouldn't be available till December.


----------



## Rocket_Noise (Apr 1, 2009)

My LBS quoted 2.5 weeks to get my Synapse. It took 9 weeks.


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

This makes me sad:
http://cgi.ebay.com/2010-50-cm-CANN...hash=item3ca61b2e1c&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14#shId

I don't need 2 CAAD9s, but this would be a sweet upgrade from the 9-5 I got a month ago...


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Have you been texting with Mike Sinyard?

Starnut

Very funny Starnut he should get a Specialize instead.


----------



## atimido (Jun 17, 2009)

STARNUT said:


> There has to be the token nitwit that thinks the customer is always right........ do me a favor, shop on ebay and take it to your LBS and complain about the shifting and ask for a free tune up..... I mean you probably buy tubes and gu there right?
> 
> To the OP, they should be a ble to ship is assuming they have it shipable. I have _never_ been on the phone with the girls inside at Cannondale and had them lie to me about ship dates. In fact, as already mentioned, they typically shoot long and underpromise and overdeliver. You'll be able to get a standard sooner and ask your LBS to swap the cranks out for you from another size or straight swap. I've done this a few times this season already just to get the bike sold and didn't charge for labor or parts. I have a few sets of SLK and Force standards now...... :lol: Additionally, you might want to make sure your LBS booked the bike with an order code of "x" with them which is a sold bike. Those take priority in the shipping que.
> 
> ...


No, I don't use gu and I don't even ask for a military discount.


----------



## ServingTruth (Oct 2, 2009)

Maybe your LBS is on Credit Hold with C-Dale and can't actually get a bike. They are hoping to pay their balance so they can order more bikes and don't want to lose your sale... the reality of the LBS.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

STARNUT said:


> you're a twit and you're incorrect. Owning a bike shop doesn't mean you "know" what's going on.
> 
> The fact is, nothing has changed at Cannondale................ There are 2 _very_ well informed people in this thread that "know" more than you do and you simple say it as if it were fact.
> 
> ...


I'm only passing along what our rep has told us. You need to work on reading comprehension though, idiot-boy. I don't own a bike shop. I manage a bike shop. Every time you get your panties in a bunch and attack me, you always say the same f'ing thing.... "Owning a bike shop doesn't mean you "know" what's going on." Maybe it it doesn't, but since it doesn't apply to me....

You are a complete and total douchebag. I encourage you to engage in an impossible act of self-copulation...

I'm still trying to figure out the Mike Sinyard connection, though....


----------



## trivial (Aug 11, 2009)

My CAAD9-4 wasn't supposed to be in until November... I got it 2-3 weeks ago.


----------



## bicicletă (Aug 18, 2008)

*Good Advice...*



atimido said:


> Just venting...


Go to a different LBS.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm glad I found this thread. I was contemplating getting a System Six, but its not worth going through all this hassle. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## garbec (Mar 3, 2006)

Yeah.. the wait for a System Six would probably be like.... forever.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

good luck finding a new system six... i did but it took me ages, as in a year scouring... 

used, ebay has a few 54 and 58... hardly ever 56...


----------



## madlib (Sep 15, 2009)

after a week of waiting cannondale sent the wrong color to my LBS. They call to figure out the problem and they say the color i want is on backorder til mid november!!!


----------



## ClaytonT (Aug 23, 2009)

ClaytonT said:


> The 9-5 is having issues as well.
> 
> Mine won't arrive until Oct 11.
> 
> ...


The bike came in today, but it was the wrong color (gray). 

I wanted blue. 
https://video.cannondale.com/images/10/CUSA/large/0RA95D_0RA95C_blu.jpg


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

ClaytonT said:


> The bike came in today, but it was the wrong color (gray).
> 
> I wanted blue.


Sorry about that. The blue certainly does have some snap.


----------



## madlib (Sep 15, 2009)

i ordered charcoal and they sent me blue, then they said it would take mid november for the charcoal one. BS!


----------



## Bad Ronald (May 18, 2009)

It is all dependent on part availability. It is the same frame from top to bottom so if the parts are in they can paint and ship the bike. If there are no parts then you won't see it until they arrive.


----------



## ClaytonT (Aug 23, 2009)

When I test rode the gray model I realized that a compact wasn't for me. So now when my blue caad9-5 finally comes in it will be a 56 standard.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

There are a handful of people that I deal with whom I can say I "love"...3 of them work for Cannondale; outside rep, inside rep, and HRM. Those folk jump through hoops to make sure I'm happy and my customers are happy. It's a shame that not everyone is lucky enough to have them around.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

-dustin said:


> There are a handful of people that I deal with whom I can say I "love"...3 of them work for Cannondale; outside rep, inside rep, and HRM. Those folk jump through hoops to make sure I'm happy and my customers are happy. It's a shame that not everyone is lucky enough to have them around.


How about folks at your LBS?


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Don't wait for bikes you haven't seen. Get yourself to another LBS that actually has bikes in stock.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

zamboni said:


> How about folks at your LBS?


I am the LBS.


----------



## clanier9 (Sep 6, 2008)

I might be just adding fuel to the fire, however I ordered a Caad9 4 (BBQ) yesterday and the manager for my LBS called one rep who said that it wouldn't be until after Christmas until it arrived. He called a second rep seconds later who quoted mid November for the same bike. It sucks having to wait that long on a bike, however I already had my heart set on the Cannondale and went ahead placing the order knowing that there is a possibility that I would not see the bike until next year. I would be ecstatic if it came in before the leaves loose all of their color. I'll just stick to MTB in the meantime.


----------

